# New hay...smells funny



## Judy77 (Aug 17, 2013)

Last hay cutting is in the barn and has a strong smell to it. Can't quite explain it. I know what mold smells like. It is alfalfa, clover, grass hay. Round bales and I don't see any mold. 

I tear off the outside of the bale so maybe I am not in deep enough to see mold. What else could it be? Been baling off our 4 acre hay field for 5 years now and never had this smell to it. Thankfully we only have 2 large round bales if it is unfit to feed. 

I am feeding my 6 adult goats...they are not relishing it, but will eat it. And when our 4 calves come off pasture they will be eating it. 

So I switched back to my square bales until I hear from someone. 

Thanks, 

Judy in Indiana


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

You could get it tested at one of these labs:

http://www.foragetesting.org/index.php?page=certified_labs


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Funny smell. Strong smell. Not much to go on. Sweet smell, like molasses? 

Was it put up a bit on the damp side? Same person bale it? Any chance he used an additive or preservative in it while baling?

Feel warm? Stick a rod into it, between the center and the outer edge. Leave it overnight, pull it out and see if it feels warm.


----------



## Judy77 (Aug 17, 2013)

I now think it is mold. As I pulled some off this morning I saw a dust cloud billow up in the early morning barn light. 

What is everyones thought about feeding moldy hay to cattle? I know they will eat it but I am not sure if it is really good to feed. As I said before...I only have 2 large rounds (stored outside under shed cover) and a half bale. 

The half bale is in the barn where some of my goats, chicken and dogs are and I need to get it outside so they are not breathing it. Right ? 

Thanks, Judy


----------



## SueBee (May 28, 2010)

Mold is not good for anyone even animals. I would get rid if it and start fresh.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

White mold can cause respiratory problems in humans and livestock. (Farmers Lung).
The best I can recall without researching is black mold will kill animals and red mold will cause abortions in livestock. I would roll the hay out for composting and replace your winter hay from another source...Topside


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

Judy, I don't know where you're at in Indiana, but the FarmWorld paper (now online if you subscribe) has classifieds each Wednesday that usually list several hay ads.
We have had moldy round bales in the past, the kid who bring the bales tends to be in a hurry and put it up wet. They didn't eat it, we switched to square bales when we found out.
Good luck finding some decent hay, if you are anywhere near I have some squares I can share till you find a source. (southwest IN)


----------



## Judy77 (Aug 17, 2013)

I called my local extension gal. She is coming out this afternoon to check it out. Also sent a sample in to Purdue university which is 30 minutes from me. They should be able to tell me something. 

I also called my hay guy. He has the smell in his barn too....as does another fellow whom he puts up his hay also. He says yes it is overpowering to have a barn full. I am blessed that it is only 2.5 rounds and they are outside. Hay guy split open one of his bales thinking it would be HOT but it was not. So he fed it to his cows and they ate it up. I am not willing to feed it to my animals. Or give it to someone for their animals. Unless I find out it is ok...which I doubt. 

Rosepath...thanks for your offer. I do have plenty of square bales in my barn from the 1,2,3rd cuttings....very thankful. I just want to know what this is and how to keep it from happening again. 

Will keep you all posted.


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

I have always fed my moldy hay to my feeder calves so not to waste it. I was told many years ago that cows were OK because silage is moldy/rotted forage and rumenants were created to digest the stuff.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Moldy and fermented are not alike. Some people feed moldy hay to cattle. But some people pour used engine oil on cattle to keep the flies off, too. 

Some people feed moldy hay and don't have them abort, but some do.

Silage put up too dry and not packed down will mold. Silage needs enough moisture and a lack of oxygen. 

This summer, I cut some thick oats for hay. It was tall and just ready to show grain heads. But the air stayed humid and being thick stemmed, it wouldn't dry.

With rain on the way, I baled it, big round bales, just to get it off the field. The field is planted for a hay crop next year. I gave the bales to a neighbor for his cows to eat up before it molded.

I brought three bales home and put out in the pasture, with plans to burn it when I got a chance. Being moist, they were hard to spear and when I unloaded them, they tipped over, on their sides. It rained for two days. The hay did not mold, it turned black and smelled sweet, like silage. The horses preferred it to pasture. 

I wouldn't recommend this to anyone. It just worked out to have the correct moisture, otherwise it would have molded.


----------

